# New LEDs coming to the market?



## Conger (20 Oct 2013)

I was just interested to know anything of some new LED lights coming soon, seeing as I'm about to dive in and make a purchase. I was browsing Swell UK and they are showing 3 new systems that I've not read anything about yet:

Arcadia Classical Stretch
Arcadia series 5 LEDs and
TMC Aquabar

Anyone know anything about these? Sounds as if the series 5s will be controllable too.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

Hi Conger,
I know nothing about these, but have you looked at Garys new Journal 'Eruption'? He is using a unit called a Maxspect R420R, which comes in diff colour temps, (8k,10k,16k) and wattages 120 & 160W.

They look pretty good, with an integrated LED CPU and fan system, and come with both tank side mounts and hanging brackets as Standard.


----------



## sa80mark (20 Oct 2013)

Wow those aquabars are cheap, 2 of them work out cheaper than my planed diy led set up


----------



## Conger (20 Oct 2013)

I know, I get the impression that the next generation of LED products will be more reasonably priced, will be interested to see...

Nathaniel, yes, I love that tank. Superbly set up. However, my tank is going to be in a cabinet, so no luminaries etc...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

Conger said:


> I know, I get the impression that the next generation of LED products will be more reasonably priced, will be interested to see...
> 
> Nathaniel, yes, I love that tank. Superbly set up. However, my tank is going to be in a cabinet, so no luminaries etc...


 
Oh, sorry didn't realise 

As you were!


----------



## Troglodyte (22 Oct 2013)

Hi Guys,
I was at the Aqua 2013 show, where TMC and Arcadia were showing these new LED lights. I must say they both looked very good. I believe I saw a review on the Arcadia  OTL LED in PFK Novembers  issue, if you are interested in seeing it.


----------

